# Turkish forces have entered Syria to end Assad's rule



## Oracle

A mistake , a big big mistake !







PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus


Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
_“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.

Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_

Read more
'Know

your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
_“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.

He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.

Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_

The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.

_“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.

Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).

However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.

In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.

Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.

Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jacob Martin

So what's new? Syria is in any case beyond redemption. The question is, will any sort of order emanate from this chaos? Or will all the interfering powers leave once Assad is removed and leave Syria to fend for itself?


----------



## litman

source??? a stupid mistake if true. putin is bent upon defending assad and turkey simply can't go against russia. even USA is hesitant in engaging russia in syria .fighting against assad means fighting against russia. they have already been left alone by their daddy unlce sam. turkish leadership is totally confused at the moment. dont know where to go. the condition of turkey can be best described by a phrase in urdu "kawa chala hans ki chal apni chal be bhol gia"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mitro

Link ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.


Source?


----------



## monitor

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.



This will start Russia turkey war. If not at least bomb on Turkish forces very likely.


----------



## Devil Soul

Breaking NEWS on TV, says that it has been announced that Turkish Army have enter Syria to end the rule of Assad Regime....


----------



## Devil Soul

*Turkey entered Syria to end Assad’s reign: Erdogan*
By Leith Fadel -
29/11/2016
18



DAMASCUS, SYRIA (4:15 P.M.) - Turkish President, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, stated on Tuesday that his army entered Syria in order to end the reign of Syrian President, Bashar Al-Assad, and bring justice to Syrians.

“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice. We entered there to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,” Erdogan stated.

Erdogan alleges nearly 1 million people have died in Syria, despite the fact no monitoring or humanitarian group has put the death toll this high.

“In my estimation, nearly 1 million people have died in Syria. These deaths are still continuing without exception for children, women and men. Where is the United Nations? What is it doing? Is it in Iraq? No. We preached patience but could not endure in the end and had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army [FSA],” Erdoğan said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul.

The Turkish Army illegally entered Syria in October 2016, claiming that they were focused on defeating the so-called "Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham" (ISIS) in northern Aleppo; this did not prove to be the case, as they have repeatedly attacked the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) near the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...-president-erdogan.aspx?pageID=238&nid=106709

from Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

It will disturb the On going operation against ISIS ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A friend

:/


----------



## PeaceGen

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.



The Turks are dead-right on this one.. Assad and his tribe started all the bloodshed in Syria, i will applaud the day, inshah Allah, that they are put against the wall and executed for their crimes against their militarily-defenseless own countrymen, women and *children*. Assad supporters, i can detail to a fair degree of accuracy the utter malicious ruthlessness by which Assad and his tribe tried to take total-control power over Syra, oppression-level control of the other Syrian tribes, over the past few years that were nothing but horror for just about everyone living in the Syria area..

TO THE NEXT MUSLIM LARGE-RULING-TRIBE LEADERSHIPS WHO WANT TO TRY THE ASSAD DOCTRINE IN WARFARE to re-gain control of a demonstrating "mob" of their own citizens... It is vastly cheaper to just share your countries' yearly budget with all of your tribes, and bring unity and order to a country based on that money being spent diversely by different tribes in that country in various ways, which i think leads to returns-on-investment (investment being government grants / loans-without-interest-added to tribes other than the ruling leadership tribe(s) of such a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Starlord said:


> It will disturb the On going operation against ISIS ..


How is it going to disturb it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

T-123456 said:


> How is it going to disturb it?



right now Assad and its forces should be focused on ISIS and Al-Nusra front like mofo's , and if Syrian Army decide to Fight Turks than it means we have a power Split .. Assad can be dealt later but ISIS needs to be halted right there before they hold grounds in other countries ..and as the Mosul Operation is going to progress, the ISIS fighters will try to Flee to syria , or they'd be already there ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Starlord said:


> right now Assad and its forces should be focused on ISIS and Al-Nusra front like mofo's , and if Syrian Army decide to Fight Turks than it means we have a power Split .. Assad can be dealt later but ISIS needs to be halted right there before they hold grounds in other countries ..and as the Mosul Operation is going to progress, the ISIS fighters will try to Flee to syria , or they'd be already there ..


And you think Assad is fighting ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

First he is negotiating with Russia over Operation Euphrates Shield and now this....
I really dont get this mans foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

T-123456 said:


> And you think Assad is fighting ISIS?



I don't think anything , i say what i see ... so i don't even have to prove that Assad is fighting ISIS and Al-Nusra front you are free to use some Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## royalharris

Interesting, the show will enter another stage, let us see what will hapen


----------



## KediKesenFare3

A good analyst can differentiate between 'just talking' and real interests of a political leader. In this case, Mr. Erdoğan is just talking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Starlord said:


> I don't think anything , i say what i see ... so i don't even have to prove that Assad is fighting ISIS and Al-Nusra front you are free to use some Google


Do some real research before coming up with such claims,Assad only thinks of himself,he killed 300k of his own people who had nothing to do with Muslim extremist,he never fought ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## YeBeWarned

T-123456 said:


> Do some real research before coming up with such claims,Assad only thinks of himself,he killed 300k of his own people who had nothing to do with Muslim extremist,he never fought ISIS.



What makes you think i did not done it already ? ? now i don't accept everything on Internet nor its not the Topic how much Assad Kill in Syria .. so the thing is that Assad Forces are Fighting ISIS, and Al-Nusra aka moderate rebels in Allepo and many other parts of Syria .. and its not Turkish Fight to be in , cause Syria is not Attacking Turkey , imagine if USA attack Turkey on behalf of PKK .. 
the recent invasion will help no one else other than Terrorists in Syria .. 

P.S i don't Support Assad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackeyes90

xenon54 said:


> First he is negotiating with Russia over Operation Euphrates Shield and now this....
> I really dont get this mans foreign policy.


wake up bro he doesnt have any policy did you notice after the failed coup he attacks everyone like a wounded dog ? i think that he is being cornered and he knows it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Essentially finally confirms that turkey was supporting ISIS and other rebels for all these years.

Hope turkey suffers a long and painful defeat of cultivating the next tranche of jihadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jian-10

If this is true, will be very interesting to see how Putin reacts to this, who has always backed Assad. IF you watch RT, Kremlin's mouthpiece, the propaganda against Turkey was night and day before and after the coup attempt. When Turkey shot down the SU-24, there was a video accusing turkey of buying ISIS oil at least once a day from RT. After the coup attempt and Turkey's "rapprochement" towards Russia, all these videos against Turkey was ended. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kartal1

Starlord said:


> What makes you think i did not done it already ? ? now i don't accept everything on Internet nor its not the Topic how much Assad Kill in Syria .. so the thing is that Assad Forces are Fighting ISIS, and Al-Nusra aka moderate rebels in Allepo and many other parts of Syria .. and its not Turkish Fight to be in , cause Syria is not Attacking Turkey , imagine if USA attack Turkey on behalf of PKK ..
> the recent invasion will help no one else other than Terrorists in Syria ..
> 
> P.S i don't Support Assad .


It is not a fight of Turkey? Think again. All the enemies of Turkey were and are active in its border countries like Syria and Iraq. All the scum was coming and is coming from there. If some of them have problems with Turkey just declare war but they are to smart and scared at the same time because they know that they dont have a chance. Now from some time Turkey is doing the same and everybody cries and all the world see this because their propaganda machine is better. They own all the medias. The truth is nobody is innocent in this war. Did Turkey supported ISIS? YES! Turkey supported ISIS by just watching how they grow and doing the same thing other terrorist organizations are doing from atleast 40 years in Tukrey. They fight want a land destroy and killing innocents. When you look at their land you see people who are acting like they support them because they fear that if they dont support ISIS tommorow somebody will be with a bullet in the head. The same situation is in Turkey but nobody said nothing trough all these years. Is Turkey fighting ISIS? NO! Atleast for now. Is Russia, USA, Assad fighting ISIS? NO! We all know the truth about this kind of organizations and their purpose. The truth is that the world needs ISIS all the countries I mean the leaders on higher level need ISIS. Yesterday was Al Qaeda today is ISIS tommorow will be something different. If you thing that somebody is fighting ISIS you are liyng to yourself. Dont you think for a moment how a great countries and even modern empires that have the power to destroy the whole world hundreds of times dont have the power to destroy some fvcking low intelligent subhuman beings with AKs beards and funny hats. Everything is a lie the fight against terrorism is a lie and the consequences are faced by the normal people. Thats the truth. Yes Turkey did let that happen you can call it revenge or something like that but the truth is that in the global politics and especialy in the time we are now you cant just stay and watch you must act. You must crush your enemies. I am very sad the things are like that but the situation we are facing today make us do things that are not right. Even in the everyday life its just like that or you cant survive. We all have sins and we all will pay for them sooner or later. Now the situation is like that (My terrorist versus their terrorist. Someones terrorists are doing a job that is serving some of my interests so I will not touch them for now but I want to rule more and have more power in the area and when the time is right I will go after thoose terrorists with my terrorists and establish control where I want). This is the scary truth that nobody want to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

> The Turkish military launched its operations in Syria to end the rule of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said Nov. 29.
> 
> “In my estimation, nearly 1 million people have died in Syria. These deaths are still continuing without exception for children, women and men. Where is the United Nations? What is it doing? Is it in Iraq? No. We preached patience but could not endure in the end and had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army [FSA],” Erdoğan said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul.
> 
> “Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice. We entered there to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,” the president said.
> 
> On Aug. 24, the Turkish Armed Forces launched an operation in Syria, the Euphrates Shield operation, with FSA fighters to ostensibly clear the country’s southern border of both the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces, which Ankaraconsiders as a terrorist group linked to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).
> 
> Last week, a total of six Turkish troops, of them four in a suspected Syrian government attack, and two in ISIL attacks, were killed in three separate attacks from Nov. 24 to 26.



http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ogan.aspx?pageID=238&nid=106709&NewsCatID=352


----------



## Kaniska

So now, Turkey will be part of those ISIS groups who oppose Assad regime??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Ottoman123 said:


> Stupid Hindu logic. Go away and worship some cow or something.
> We're fighting TERRORISM for centuries.
> While you were slaves to the British . You are a nothing people. And surrounded by enemies.



How come Assad is a terrorist and those oppose Assad are saints....Any way, if this my Hindu logic, so your joining war with Assad is Turkey religion logic???? Calm down mate, when you hurl insult to others, it shows your stature as an individual and your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

Ottoman123 said:


> Just saying , India is a joke of a country. And forever will be.



If by saying of few Individuals, a nation can be a joke, then of course, your logic to label Assad terrorist is a valid one. What can be expected out the thoughts which represent you?

The point is that in spite of West, US, Arabs and many other supporters trying to outst Assad, he is still there in his position since last 5 year. If you read latest wikileaks, It is the West which is hand in glove of creation of notorious terrorist outfits to fight against Assad. 

Rather middle east will be much safer, Iran expand its influence beyond its traditional areas, and the peace can prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Ottoman123 said:


> Assad is good for now, don't worry, when the time is right, he will be gone.
> Now go worry about the millions of starving poor children in your country.



Of course, we will take care of our poor people and so do you too. Rather wasting your energy in another never ending war in Syria, it is better for you to stay away from an unnecessary war in Syria. That places is turned into a hail by the terrorist people.

You know one thing, i really enjoy talking with you because the more and more you loose your cool and use abusive words, it will show character of the people who share your thought process. Keep in up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kundara

Ottoman123 said:


> Stupid Hindu logic. Go away and worship some cow or something.
> We're fighting TERRORISM for centuries.
> While you were slaves to the British . You are a nothing people. And surrounded by enemies.





Kaniska said:


> So now, Turkey will be part of those ISIS groups who oppose Assad regime??



How Iran is going to handle this situation now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

There were already 10-12 factions involved in Syrian Conflict. I hope it doesnt become a quagmire for Turkey.


----------



## Saho

I am very confused.

Russia is pro Assad and Erdogan is anti Assad

Russia reportedly supported YPG in the war and Turkey is anti YPG and fighting them.

But...

Russia and Turkey ties are improving after the coup attempt.

To make it even more confusing...

NATO-USA is supporting YPG and NATO-Turkey is fighting them.

What am I missing here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Kundara said:


> How Iran is going to handle this situation now?



I am not sure. But i always feel that Iran, its culture and its influence will bring peace to middle east as they are not as violent and terror prone unlike other nation in the neighborhood. Keeping it aside Israel and Iran and Palestine issue, Iran is not seen as a nation who supports terrorism in global scale. Rather the more and more Non Iran influence increase in that region, it will be more unstable. I am sure, Iran will be able manager its influence in this region.

@Serpentine ...Any thoughts.??


----------



## raptor22

The core of Syrian conflict is plain and simple, non Syrian players want to make decision on behalf of Syrians ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Needless insults against anyone will not be met with leniency. Focus on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

Defence analysts and experts who know the historical background of the dissolution of Usmani Caliphate after WW1 in 1918, abolition of Caliphate in 1920 and then division of Ottoman provinces of Hijaz and ME into separate countries of Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Palestine can tell better, but as a commoner I can tell this is ominous. 

Turkey was ally of Germany during WW1 against Russia and now Turkey is entering in to a direct collision course with the same Russia (remember Bolshvek Revolution started in 1917 but USSR has not yet taken the shape which it took in latter years). 

This is very serious and conflict is deepening and expanding. Almost whole ME now embroiled in various reginal wars and under great prrssures and anarchy. 

These are definitely cusps of WW3 and battleground will be Syria and whole ME which terrorist daesh aslo use as propaganda tool but it does not change the fact.

In sub-continent hindutva ideologue Modi's BJP in power. History is taking turns which were never seen before. Now Pakistan will complete its destiny and surprise many.

Would allied forces again enter Istanbol like they did in 1918? I hope not. But these are weighty historical upheavals we are witnessing.

Some interesting facts:
Allied forces entered Istanbol in November 1918. Same month Turkey entering into Syria


----------



## TaiShang

This could be a policy derailment on part of Erdogan due to recent attacks on Turkish soldiers who are in Syria in support of foreign FSA jihadist terrorists.

***

*On the Same Day, One Year Apart, Russia Gets Its Revenge and Halts Turkey in Northern Syria *

Last week for the first time Syrian jets struck Turkish troops in Syria -- on the exact anniversary of Turkey shooting down a Russian Su-24 on the Syrian-Turkish border

Elijah J. Magnier

Mon, Nov 28, 2016 | 





Originally appeared at *Elijah J M*

On the 24th of November 2015, Turkey shot down a Russian Sokhoi Su-24 over the Turkish-Syrian border causing the *death of one of the two parachuted pilots while trying to hit the ground. *On the same day, a year later, *a Syrian Air Force jet hit a Turkish military convoy two kilometres from the northern Syrian city of al-Bab, killing three Turkish soldiers. The Turkish aggressive move toward Russia had come after the destruction of hundreds of oil tankers used by the “Islamic State” (ISIS) to transport oil from Syria and Iraq to Turkey.*

*The Syrian Air Force (SyAF) activity is directly linked, coordinated and ordered by a common military operations room, headed by a Russian General*, so as to avoid friendly fire or incidents. Russia coordinates most of the air traffic with the US-led coalition activities over Syria for the same purposes. The Russian command needs to assure the safeguard of its military naval and ground force with artillery and air protection since it is operating in various locations and cities over the Syrian geography. *Therefore, every air strike, reconnaissance or drone sorties must be agreed and approved before anything takes off.* Faisal al-Miqdad, the Syrian deputy Foreign Minister clearly said: *“This event took place on Syrian land. Turkey should only blame itself”.*

But why the Syrian city of al-Bab?

When Turkey shot down the Russian jet, the aim was to humiliate Russia and push it out of its comfort zone, knowing that Moscow would think carefully before stepping up a full military escalation against Ankara. On the same day, Turkish President Recep Tayyib Erdogan ran to NATO for protection and refuge. *The Russian President Vladimir Putin limited his reaction to hitting Turkey proxies in Syria hard, followed by economic sanctions and much more aggressive support to the Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.* He agreed to help the Syrian Army retake Aleppo and decided to stand and face the United States of America at all costs in Bilad al-Sham. Putin considered the Turkish action not an Erdogan miscalculated adventure but rather a coordinated act of war with the US. Two main strong elements stand out:


Russia coordinates air traffic control with the US, informing the military command of its schedule and presence over specific areas.
It took 17 seconds for the Turkish Air Force to see the Russian Su-24 on its border, ask for orders from the military chain of command and from then via the highest political leadership for the anti-air missile to be launched. This is not a record by military means but impossible to achieve unless previous orders were in place given way ahead.
Nevertheless, *the night of the coup-d’Etat against Erdogan allowed Russia to return the hit to the US by informing Erdogan – via Iran – of the plan to kill him.* The premises he was spending some holidays in were supposed to be bombed. But the thirty minutes warning were enough to save Erdogan’s life, and, in consequences, caused the failure of the coup that should have been ignited from the Incirlic military Air base, where US officers are established. The Turkish President accused the US administration indirectly, who in turn strongly contested the Turkish reaction in jailing most officers “friendly of the US”.

This event warmed up the Turkish-Russian relationship which had dramatically cooled. In Putin’s eyes, the US, not Erdogan, paid the price (even if not fully) of its involvement in the Su-24 incident.

Turkey responded to the Russian favour by recalling thousands of fighters from Aleppo to the borders to start a military campaign aiming to dismantle the US plan to divide Syria and create a Kurdish state from the Syrian north east, Al-Hasaka, to the Syrian north west, Afrin.

Dismantling the US plan was convenient for:


*Turkey by preventing a Kurdish state along its borders. This state, apart form the long-lasting Turkish struggle with the Kurds, would also foil the Turkish dream to annexe part of Syria or impose its agenda on Damascus at the end of the war.*
*Russia wanted to hit back at the US for the Su-24. The Russian plan is to establish a long-lasting presence in Syria without having to share the territory with its old US enemy. Therefore, the unity of Syria has become valuable for Putin.*
*Damascus was happy to teach the Kurds a lesson following al-Hasaka events. The government of Syria and the Kurds were always on good terms, supporting Syrian cities under siege, i.e. Aleppo, Nubl and Zahra’. Nevertheless, the US pressure on the Kurds was greater than the long-standing relationship with Damascus. Nevertheless, the Kurds, as a minority, have dream “since forever” about having a Federation for themselves.*
All of the above created a convenient environment for many players in favour of the Turkish advance toward Jarablus and disturbing the US plans in the north of Syria. Nevertheless, the Turkish President was not content with contering the Kurdish plan but wanted to expand further, even without Russia closing its eyes to what he was doing.

Turkey allowed regional countries to generously finance and supply Qaidat al-Jihad and Syrian rebels with weapons to initiate major attacks against the Syrian Army and keep it busy within a limited geographical sector, mainly around Aleppo. As soon as Russia and its allies pushed forces toward ISIS occupied territories at al-Tabqa, the jihadists and rebels attacked rural Homs and south Aleppo, forcing Damascus to recall all forces engaged on that front to defend positions under attack.

Recently, jihadists and rebels carried out two major attacks on Aleppo under the banner of “breaking the siege” of the eastern surrounded part of the city. The “Aleppo Epic Battle” and the “Abu Omar Saraqeb” second battle caused months of full engagement for over *25.000 members of the Syrian Army, and around 8500 of all of their allies ground forces (Iraqi militia, Iranian advisors and their Afghan and Pakistani militia).* Additionally, the Lebanese Hezbollah decided to inject 2500 of its elite Ridwan force in Aleppo and leave these in the city. The two attacks failed to achieve their objective in that part of Syria but succeeded in giving enough time for Turkey to advance toward al-Bab city and make the Syrian Army less keen to distribute forces around multiple fronts.

*Damascus didn’t officially agree with the Russian-Turkish understanding over Jarablus because Syria mistrusted the Turkish leader and wanted to maintain a good relationship with the Kurds.* Moscow never agreed with Ankara to expand its military presence for controlling the triangle Jarablus-Manbij-al-Bab or even to go to Raqqah.

The presence of Turkish forces at the door of al-Bab represented a strategic menace to the Syrian Army based in Aleppo from its eastern gate. The presence of Turkish forces and their proxies at 2 km from al-Bab triggered an understanding where ISIS would pull forces from the city without a fight, as was the case in Jarablus. Ankara is trying to insinuate that the intention of its forces to enter al-Bab aim is to stop the Kurdish federation.

*But neither Damascus not Russia will tolerate the Turkish control of al-Bab.* The Russians delivered a squad of Su-24M2, deployed the anti-air missiles S-300 and S-400 and encouraged the Syrian President to impose new rules of engagement (ROE) and* red lines on Turkey* for the first time since the creation of the two states.

*A squadron of the Syrian Air Force, followed by a protection escort, raided a Turkish military convoy at the door of al-Bab on the morning of the 24th of November, killing 3 Turkish soldiers. Russia was on alert, ready to launch its missiles in case of any Turkish reaction.* That was the second Syrian-Turkish confrontation since the last month. The first took place over the Syrian-Turkish borders when two F-16s violated Syrian air space. These were confronted by four MIGs who locked their missiles on the Turkish jets. The F-16 scan radar informed the F-16 pilots who received instructions to return to base. *Syria imposed it sovereignty over its air space for the first time.* *Russia won’t tolerate any further violation and Ankara’s F-16 are no longer permitted in the sky over Syria.*

This is exactly what the newly elected US President Donald Trump meant when he declared he has no intention to fight Assad, because this means confronting Putin who is determine to keep Syria united and defend the Syrian regime.

*When hitting Turkish soldiers on Syrian territory, Damascus is not provoking Ankara because it had never given the permission to send that army onto Syrian soil.* In consequences, the idea of Turkey pushing forces even toward Raqqah is no longer a pushover, because Damascus and Moscow have not said their last word to Turkey and the US.

Since Trump said he has no intention to of triggering a nuclear war or a third World War, the partition of the north of Syria is no longer as easily imposed compared with during Obama administration. Therefore, the future of Syria depends on how Trump-Putin understanding is imposed on all parties. Either that, or the war will proceed even more violently.

*Erdogan is weaker than ever in relation to Iraq and Syria: he failed to impose his will regarding participation in the attack against the capital of the caliphate, Mosul, or even the smaller city of Talafar. And today he can’t materialise his dream to annex Aleppo, and his forces are stopped at the gates of al-Bab. If he continues toward Raqqah there is a huge risk: he will have to face a superpower: Russia.*

@Ottoman123 , @Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

Oscar said:


> Needless insults against anyone will not be met with leniency. Focus on the topic.



Thanks for having your thoughts in this thread.


----------



## Jugger

A.M. said:


> Essentially finally confirms that turkey was supporting ISIS and other rebels for all these years.
> 
> Hope turkey suffers a long and painful defeat of cultivating the next tranche of jihadis.


This is excatly what is happening, Turkey is in the hands of an isis backing regime, Mr Erdogan who are you fooling, you are hand in gloves with the daesh terrorists.
Turkey is doing this for its own benefit, backing isis it can get their oil and also contain the khurdish people from setting up their own state.


----------



## imadul

Caliphate was abolished on Nov 1, 1922
One month after, formation of USSR was signed on Dec 30, 1922.
One great power was abolished and another took its place about same time.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well my view all along for conflicts in Afghanistan and Syria are very simple

Turkey goes into Syria confiscates the area , till it is secured , Russia goes back , Iran falls back. 

Pakistan goes into Afghansitan ends all problems there
US gets out of region , focuses on making America great again
So I am generally ok with this chess move


However I wish Mr Assad to be sent on political Assylum to Russia 50 Million dollars and nice home in Russia with Chef and cars

If Syria becomes province of Turkey don't see any major issue they were part of Tukey in past and for Syrian residents stuck in Europe or world wide they would just love to come home as first priority and rebuild their nation


Syrian refugee come back to their home land and rebuild with International Fund

Europe can chil and stop complaining about refugee thing every one is happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Without Turks, Syria, Iraq and Iran would all be under Crusader rule to this day. Time to think about that for a moment.
We protected these lands for a thousand years.
Now these Middle Eastern people cannot defend themselves from ISIS. 
Now you want to talk about OIL? TERRORISM? SECTARIANISM?


----------



## Qamar shah1

Why Turkey did not order their army for the same action against Israel. If they have pain for Syrians then why not for Phelistians? Turkey and other Arab countries create ISIS to dominate Iranian influence in the region. Now isis is facing defeate so These Devils r coming to help those Terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

ISIS is on its deathbed? If they enter ISIS will be able to survive in the resulting chaos brought by a power vacuum. Why are they doing this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

There was a meeting between Turkey and other GCC's countries month ago and all of them decided to support Turkey in its effort to tackle Russian/Iranian/YPG and Assadist terrorists in Syria. 
Russia isn't a superpower anymore and the bravest thing they could do after Turkey shot down the Russian jet, Russia decided to open an office to represent YPG kurds in Moscow. What kind of superpower is that country? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Ottoman123 said:


> Without Turks, Syria, Iraq and Iran would all be under Crusader rule to this day. Time to think about that for a moment.
> We protected these lands for a thousand years.
> Now these Middle Eastern people cannot defend themselves from ISIS.
> Now you want to talk about OIL? TERRORISM? SECTARIANISM?



The Ottoman Empire was formed in 1299. by then the Crusades had tapered out.
The Kingdom of Jerusalem was defeated by the Kurdish leader Saladin.


----------



## Djinn

Media seems to be misinterpreting Erdogan's statement as it's giving the impression that Turkey just invaded Syria to topple Assad. Turkish forces are already there and I think in his recent address Erdogan is only trying to make his intentions clear.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Syria seems like one of those quagmires that you can't get out of. Turkey should be careful.


----------



## -BAJWA-

Finally a move to end Iranian terrorism. Go ahead Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

so finally uncle sam and nato got a shoulder to fire on Russia. Turkey is the main base of nato and Russia and Turkey are in tensions since that bomber shoot out
Currently Asad has Russia support and engaging Asad means indirectly going up against Russia now this might ignite ww3

few years back Syria was not like that but now enemies of Islam has destroyed many Muslim countries by starting civil war


----------



## A friend

A very misleading article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

-BAJWA- said:


> Finally a move to end Iranian terrorism. Go ahead Turkey


for once remove the sectarian hate and think like a human claps dont sound by one hand only Iran and Saudia both want their version of Islam to be imposed and enemies of Islam using this to their advantage and successfully destroying Muslim world by this.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is rather strange that such prominent stuff is not being covered front page on CNN or BBC , very strange having difficulty finding any interesting breaking news what is happening there on ground level

Almost like no one is covering the news


hmm Russian forces in middle of things supporting Asad
Turkey going in to take him out 

Israel , shooting few rockets 

Egypt saying they will protect Asad

Quite a developing situation

Yet big story on CNN is Trump's lunch with Romney
BBC is talking about Fiedal castro

Oh by the way Britian just approved the survailence bill (Call / Internet post / email / Web apps)
https://www.rt.com/uk/368592-investigatory-powers-surveillance-snoopers/


Or are we dealing with one of those "VIRAL" NETWORK spread of news ?


----------



## srshkmr

imadul said:


> In sub-continent hindutva ideologue Modi's BJP in power. History is taking turns which were never seen before. Now Pakistan will complete its destiny and surprise many.



Your fixation with India and Modi . what has a war in Syria in which Turkey is going to join in has anything to do with India . Get a life


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If there are any reliable Turkey News site would be great to read stuff directly from it

Man these viral networks are super fast , flooded the web with 1000 news articles declaring Turkey has declared war on Syria


Mean while , http://aa.com.tr/en is merely reporting (Turkish source)

Turkey does not like the Anti Azan bill (Anti Prayer bill) 

2 of its soldiers are missing
The news there does not match what the viral networks are spreading


No mention of any invasion

Someone is trying awefally hard to make it look like war has started

Mean while EU

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-europe-germany-idUSKBN13O2YY
Germany / EU opposes Turkey into EU

And immediately after there is a news about Europe confirming commitment to Turkey 

http://aa.com.tr/en/europe/merkel-reaffirms-eu-s-commitments-to-turkey/695823


----------



## -BAJWA-

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> for once remove the sectarian hate and think like a human claps dont sound by one hand only Iran and Saudia both want their version of Islam to be imposed and enemies of Islam using this to their advantage and successfully destroying Muslim world by this.



Which content is sectarian in post? Iran is not a religion, but a country so I am talking about it's involvement in Middle East which is causing huge damage to Muslims. Don't forget that Iran helped to destroy Iraq in enmity of Sadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

I am not sure if that is a very good decision. If Turkey thought it could deliver the final blow then it would have made some sense, but to believe that Turkey can achieve anything worthy against an alliance that includes Putin's Russia is a fallacy

Turkey just dragged itself in a very long war


----------



## nadeemkhan110

T-123456 said:


> How is it going to disturb it?





xenon54 said:


> First he is negotiating with Russia over Operation Euphrates Shield and now this....
> I really dont get this mans foreign policy.





KediKesenFare said:


> A good analyst can differentiate between 'just talking' and real interests of a political leader. In this case, Mr. Erdoğan is just talking.


Stupid Step By our brother country Turkey and now soon ISIS will enter Turkey God bless Turkey
Don't Forget RUSSIA IRAN LEBANON and different Groups of Fighters are with Syrian Government so Turkey will not be a threat to Syrian Gov


----------



## mike2000 is back

Kaniska said:


> If by saying of few Individuals, a nation can be a joke, then of course, your logic to label Assad terrorist is a valid one. What can be expected out the thoughts which represent you?
> 
> The point is that in spite of West, US, Arabs and many other supporters trying to outst Assad, he is still there in his position since last 5 year. If you read latest wikileaks, It is the West which is hand in glove of creation of notorious terrorist outfits to fight against Assad.
> 
> Rather middle east will be much safer, Iran expand its influence beyond its traditional areas, and the peace can prevail.


LOOL is this a joke?
You really believe if we were really that keen to remove Assad he will still be in power? Lol. Why do you think our military present in Syria has never ever striked Assads forces(apart from the mistake we did recently which we recognised and we expressed our regrets for)?
We have been striking ISIS and helping Kurdish (who are indirectly allied with Assads forces) forces in Iraq and Syria. We voted in parliament against striking Assad forces in Syria(no fly zone) back then before Russia even got into this conflict, our military support to Syrian rebels have been quite limited side there are several sophisticated weapons we could have supplied them to topple the Regime that we never did. Our support has very mostly diplomatic and some training to be honest, we could have done far much more. our focus now seems to be mainly "ISIS".
So if we really wanted e could have toppled him long ago genius. His regime isn't half as strong as Saddam's was, or any different from Gaddafi. So your point that we tried every thing we could to topple him and failed is hilarious.
Theres a different game at play here dude.

Your point about Iran expanding and supporting proxy sectarian groups even more for a more peace and safety is even more laughable. Lol. Using your logic same can be said of KSA, Turkey etc lol 
Every power in Syria is after their own interests, nothing more nothing less. Anybody who thinks otherwise is very naive. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Hoax.. Turkey and Russia are ally to Assad these days. Turkey already gained some land for free. I dont know how much more they want.
Turkey not going to hand over whatever it gained in Syria, and they dont want to jeopardize it by attacking Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Saho said:


> I am very confused.
> 
> Russia is pro Assad and Erdogan is anti Assad
> 
> Russia reportedly supported YPG in the war and Turkey is anti YPG and fighting them.
> 
> But...
> 
> Russia and Turkey ties are improving after the coup attempt.
> 
> To make it even more confusing...
> 
> NATO-USA is supporting YPG and NATO-Turkey is fighting them.
> 
> What am I missing here?


it's "advanced" divide-and-conquer.. keeping the enemy primarily defined as 'radical islam' / 'terrorists', and not getting the bigger countries involved in such areas into an actual war against eachother.
still sucks big-time for the people on the conflict ground though..


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

This could have been done much earlier but I hope Russia didn't interfere or we are going towards WW III.


----------



## T-123456

A friend said:


> A very misleading article.


His statement was meant for national audience,he does that every now and then.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saho said:


> I am very confused.
> 
> Russia is pro Assad and Erdogan is anti Assad
> 
> Russia reportedly supported YPG in the war and Turkey is anti YPG and fighting them.
> 
> But...
> 
> Russia and Turkey ties are improving after the coup attempt.
> 
> To make it even more confusing...
> 
> NATO-USA is supporting YPG and NATO-Turkey is fighting them.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Syria is a complex issue. Total mess. So many powers, foreign militias , regional powers, jihadists and sectarian groups involved.etc
It's a geo political war between wold powers, inside a civil war, inside a sectarian war.. All because of one man's greed for power.
Go figure out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Qamar shah1 said:


> Why Turkey did not order their army for the same action against Israel. If they have pain for Syrians then why not for Phelistians? Turkey and other Arab countries create ISIS to dominate Iranian influence in the region. Now isis is facing defeate so These Devils r coming to help those Terrorist.



Why doesnt Iran do anything against Israel but helps Assad who have already killed more than 500,000 of his own people! You live in Saudi there are many Syrians here why dont you go and ask them yourself who do they support? You will get your answer. and ISIS actually helped that mongrel to stay in power so he is just interested in defeating FSA. Where is ISIS in Aleppo???Know your facts before spewing BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

-BAJWA- said:


> Which content is sectarian in post? Iran is not a religion, but a country so I am talking about it's involvement in Middle East which is causing huge damage to Muslims. Don't forget that Iran helped to destroy Iraq in enmity of Sadam.


SO AS THE SAUDIYA AND THEY BOTH ARE FULLY INVOLVE IN UNREST OF MUSLIM WORLD THEIR PERSIAN AND ARABIC HATE IS STILL BURRING MANY COUNTRIES


----------



## mrrehan

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.




Tayyip Erdogan you were pretty safe within Turkey's border, this is not KILAFAT system. You are in trap now. Allah Bless Turkey.



peacefan said:


> The Turks are dead-right on this one.. Assad and his tribe started all the bloodshed in Syria, i will applaud the day, inshah Allah, that they are put against the wall and executed for their crimes against their militarily-defenseless own countrymen, women and *children*. Assad supporters, i can detail to a fair degree of accuracy the utter malicious ruthlessness by which Assad and his tribe tried to take total-control power over Syra, oppression-level control of the other Syrian tribes, over the past few years that were nothing but horror for just about everyone living in the Syria area..
> 
> TO THE NEXT MUSLIM LARGE-RULING-TRIBE LEADERSHIPS WHO WANT TO TRY THE ASSAD DOCTRINE IN WARFARE to re-gain control of a demonstrating "mob" of their own citizens... It is vastly cheaper to just share your countries' yearly budget with all of your tribes, and bring unity and order to a country based on that money being spent diversely by different tribes in that country in various ways, which i think leads to returns-on-investment (investment being government grants / loans-without-interest-added to tribes other than the ruling leadership tribe(s) of such a country.



Brother Tayyip Erdogan is in trap Allah Bless Turkey



T-123456 said:


> How is it going to disturb it?



How Russia going to react on Turkey move?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

mrrehan said:


> How Russia going to react on Turkey move?


There is no move,we are already in Syria for other reasons.
Erdogan made this statement for the national public,he does that alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

A.M. said:


> Essentially finally confirms that turkey was supporting ISIS and other rebels for all these years.
> 
> Hope turkey suffers a long and painful defeat of cultivating the next tranche of jihadis.



Turkey had no other option, the aim of instability in the region is to create independent Kurdistan in Iraq and Syria and later on induce Kudish irridentism in Kurdish areas of Turkey to break it, Turkey made a right move to stop it from happening. Please don't get influenced by your sectarian background or sectarian hate narratives while analysing a situation.
This is only rhetoric from Erdogan, after defeating YPG in Syria, the war will naturally expand into autonomous Kurdish territory in Northern Iraq to counter threat from Peshmegra. IS targets are being bombed by Turk airfoce. This Turkish step is to counter the global design of redrawing middle east on ethnic lines. May Allah bless Turkey to defeat thd nefarious designs of western imperialists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Erdogan is making some grave mistakes in a one man show. Turkey is a strong force. It should enter in different territories to hunt the khawarij of ISIS instead of fighting against the regimes.

Israeli covert operatives in shape of ISIS should be killed like mice everywhere in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Analyst

If I am not mistaken and you read carefully the source news, it is about opration Uf.sheild started on 24th August . Not about any new operation.


----------



## mrrehan

T-123456 said:


> There is no move,we are already in Syria for other reasons.
> Erdogan made this statement for the national public,he does that alot.



Allah help him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeaceGen

i'll support Turkey's national sovereignty against the PKK..
...i hate it when a whole frigging region like Syria atm slides into complete toxic shit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -BAJWA-

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> SO AS THE SAUDIYA AND THEY BOTH ARE FULLY INVOLVE IN UNREST OF MUSLIM WORLD THEIR PERSIAN AND ARABIC HATE IS STILL BURRING MANY COUNTRIES


Am i defending KSA on this forum as you are defending to Iran?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Erhabi said:


> Why doesnt Iran do anything against Israel but helps Assad who have already killed more than 500,000 of his own people! You live in Saudi there are many Syrians here why dont you go and ask them yourself who do they support? You will get your answer. and ISIS actually helped that mongrel to stay in power so he is just interested in defeating FSA. Where is ISIS in Aleppo???Know your facts before spewing BS.



A country that tries to pick a fight with all its enemies at the same time is going to be in trouble.
Irans effort vs Israel has been supporting Hezbollah and various fractions in the Gaza strip.
Their position in Gaza has deteriorated, and Hezbollah is busy fighting for Assad.
The conflict with Israel is therefore on the backburner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

MadDog said:


> Turkey had no other option, the aim of instability in the region is to create independent Kurdistan in Iraq and Syria and later on induce Kudish irridentism in Kurdish areas of Turkey to break it, Turkey made a right move to stop it from happening. Please don't get influenced by your sectarian background or sectarian hate narratives while analysing a situation.
> This is only rhetoric from Erdogan, after defeating YPG in Syria, the war will naturally expand into autonomous Kurdish territory in Northern Iraq to counter threat from Peshmegra. IS targets are being bombed by Turk airfoce. This Turkish step is to counter the global design of redrawing middle east on ethnic lines. May Allah bless Turkey to defeat thd nefarious designs of western imperialists


Bullshit. Turkey could have protected itself without funneling arms to rebels including ISIS. Turkey wanted to get rid of Assad and install a Sunni leader more favorable to Turkey. 

Save your BS for another day. Thanks.


----------



## thepakistani

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOOD DRINKER ASSAD SHOULD BE HANGED MILLIONS TIMES
> 
> Tayyab is great bold muslim leader
> 
> Russia is having friendly relations with anti American Turkey now.... wheel of time is changing fast.
> Pakistan Turkey China Russia are closing inn, inspite of all conspiracies.
> 
> America is behind isis and kurds aginst all Islam and Turkey
> 
> Inside usa and iran are allies that's genotype, phenotype is reciprocal to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/turkish-...yria-to-end-assads-rule.463925/#ixzz4RVu7dJ97





A mistake , a big big mistake !

BLOOD DRINKER ASSAD SHOULD BE HANGED MILLIONS TIMES

Tayyab is great bold leader

Russia is having friendly relations with anti American Turkey now.... wheel of time is changing fast.
Pakistan Turkey China Russia are closing inn, inspite of all conspiracies.

America is behind isis and kurds aginst all Islam and Turkey

Inside usa and iran are allies that's genotype, phenotype is reciprocal to it





PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus


Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
_“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.

Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_

Read more
'Know

your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
_“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.

He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.

Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_

The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.

_“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.

Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).

However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.

In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.

Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.

Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/turkish-...yria-to-end-assads-rule.463925/#ixzz4RVu7dJ97




BLOOD DRINKER ASSAD SHOULD BE HANGED MILLIONS TIMES

Tayyab is great bold leader

Russia is having friendly relations with anti American Turkey now.... wheel of time is changing fast.
Pakistan Turkey China Russia are closing inn, inspite of all conspiracies.

America is behind isis and kurds aginst all Islam and Turkey 

Inside usa and iran are allies that's genotype, phenotype is reciprocal to it





PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus


Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
_“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

If true... its the right step with a bit of delay.
It was war imposed upon Muslims and they had t otake lead in it, before US or USSR jump in.
I really hope, Turkey may conclude it quickly and allies should support Turkey.



T-123456 said:


> There is no move,we are already in Syria for other reasons.
> Erdogan made this statement for the national public,he does that alot.


I also believe so.



peacefan said:


> i'll support Turkey's national sovereignty against the PKK..
> ...i hate it when a whole frigging region like Syria atm slides into complete toxic shit..


This is very valid basic point... which brainwashed people fail to see.
Turkey is no banana republic. Erdogan may say anything in public but institutions functions as they should.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

srshkmr said:


> Your fixation with India and Modi . what has a war in Syria in which Turkey is going to join in has anything to do with India . Get a life


Ajit Doval has made clandestine visits to Iraq to use isis for actions against Pakistan. India already using ttp in Afghanistan and baloch separatist. Everything is linked. Dont tell me india does not has designs in ME. It is Pakistan standing up against it. 
There is more to it but better no said.

BJP and Modi exist to hurt Pakistan and Muslims. 
It is hateful hindus which make us to keep looking over our shoulder.


----------



## hussain0216

A.M. said:


> Bullshit. Turkey could have protected itself without funneling arms to rebels including ISIS. Turkey wanted to get rid of Assad and install a Sunni leader more favorable to Turkey.
> 
> Save your BS for another day. Thanks.



whats wrong with a sunni leader over a sunni population 

rather then a alewite minority dictator ruling for life?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Assad need to go. His Hunger for power will not stop, hundreds of thousands died due to him. Peace is not possible under Assad rule.

And turkey is part of NATO. Russia will never take risk to attack turkey.

Hope they also take action against ISIS because it is terrorist organization too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Assad need to go. His Hunger for power will not stop, hundreds of thousands died due to him. Peace is not possible under Assad rule.
> 
> And turkey is part of NATO. Russia will never take risk to attack turkey.
> 
> Hope they also take action against ISIS because it is terrorist organization too.




NATO policy states if one of there members if the aggressor the "attack one attack all" clause doesn't bind. If Turkey gets into a fight with Russia, NATO will not support them.


----------



## الأعرابي

God speed in ending Asshead's rule


----------



## A.M.

hussain0216 said:


> whats wrong with a sunni leader over a sunni population
> 
> rather then a alewite minority dictator ruling for life?


Didn't realize Syria was a Turkish colony.


----------



## MadDog

A.M. said:


> Bullshit. Turkey could have protected itself without funneling arms to rebels including ISIS. Turkey wanted to get rid of Assad and install a Sunni leader more favorable to Turkey.
> 
> Save your BS for another day. Thanks.



Your conclusion is based on emotional, sectarian religious hate narratives.
When one is affected by this disease, rational thinking ceases to exist. . Turkey will
not and cannot remove Assad, this would mean a direct clash with Russia and Iran.
Kurdish autonomous region already exists in Northern Iraq, YPG was getting stronger
in Syria. Turkey did limited incursion in Norther Iraq and their troops are still stationed there, same way they started this operation in Syria to counter YPG, it will expand into Iraq to counter Kurdish Peshmegra. Your narrow world vision revolves around Sunni hatred, I can't do anything about it.
This is the biggest threat to internal cohesion of Pakistan.

Turkey is bombing ISIS in Syria.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ria-turkey-bombing-jarablus-sdf-a7205886.html

At the same times, Turkey is targetting Kurdish YPG being backed and funded by US and western states with an aim to create Kurdistan.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-kurds-idUSKCN12K0ER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaem

RIP Syria. We will apparently get 2nd Libya soon...


----------



## T-123456

Zaem said:


> RIP Syria. We will apparently get 2nd Libya soon...


You are funny,what Libya are you talking about?
Its already worse then Libya,did 300k people die in Libya?


----------



## omega supremme

We Pakistani's stand with Turkey, if they are truly going to take out Assad regime. It is due to assad that there is so much bloodshed in Syria and anyways the current syrian regime has openly said that they support india in the matter of Kashmir.

ISIS is a joke if someone seriously take a action against them

Note: Every country invovled in Syria has a different goal but using the reason that they are fighting against ISIS including Assad regime they are not fighting the ISIS.


----------



## hussain0216

A.M. said:


> Didn't realize Syria was a Turkish colony.



The turks and majority of Syrians share the same faith

Why should a murderous alewite dictator like Assad rule over a sunni Muslim population for life?


----------



## Zaem

T-123456 said:


> You are funny,what Libya are you talking about?
> Its already worse then Libya,did 300k people die in Libya?


Atleast they have some kind of a government, unlike Libya which is no mans land run by different factions.

If anyone thinks FSA is going to form government without any other factions involving or FSA getting in power struggle from inside, youre delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Assad need to go. His Hunger for power will not stop, hundreds of thousands died due to him. Peace is not possible under Assad rule.
> 
> And turkey is part of NATO. Russia will never take risk to attack turkey.
> 
> Hope they also take action against ISIS because it is terrorist organization too.


*
This is one of those few posts from you I agree with. Well said but we're a minority on this forum as far as Syria is concerned!*



hussain0216 said:


> The turks and majority of Syrians share the same faith
> 
> Why should a murderous alewite dictator like Assad rule over a sunni Muslim population for life?


*
It is the will of the mafia bosses of the UNSC. Unanimously when they want something the rest of the world is helpless. Logic or ethics has no relevance in such a case. Might is right is the bottom line.*


----------



## mike2000 is back

Erhabi said:


> Why doesnt Iran do anything against Israel but helps Assad who have already killed more than 500,000 of his own people! You live in Saudi there are many Syrians here why dont you go and ask them yourself who do they support? You will get your answer. and ISIS actually helped that mongrel to stay in power so he is just interested in defeating FSA. Where is ISIS in Aleppo???Know your facts before spewing BS.


ISIS is a good password every power and actor involved in Syria uses to justify their actions. Be it the U.S, U.K, France, Russia,Iran, Turkey , Shias militias, even some sunni militias etc etc. Lol. They are like a white everyone uses for their needs and despise at the same time. 

Poor ISIS, everyone is against them , that's the only thing every player in Syria can at least agree on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

-BAJWA- said:


> Am i defending KSA on this forum as you are defending to Iran?



I DON'T DEFEND THOSE WHO CAUZ MIS REST IN MY COUNTRY NO MATTER WHO THEY ARE



hussain0216 said:


> whats wrong with a sunni leader over a sunni population
> 
> rather then a alewite minority dictator ruling for life?



ASAD HAS RULED FOR MANY YEAR SIN PAST AND EVERY ONE WAS HAPPY BUT SUDDENLY WHAT HAPPEN WHICH BROUGHT SO MUCH CAOS IN SYRIA DOES ANY ONE THINK OF THAT???


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Oracle said:


> A mistake , a big big mistake !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Turkish Army tanks driving to the Syrian Turkish border town of Jarabulus
> 
> 
> Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Turkish Army has entered Syria to end the rule of President Bashar Assad, whom he accused of terrorism and causing the deaths of thousands.
> _“We entered [Syria] to end the rule of the tyrant al-Assad who terrorizes with state terror. [We didn’t enter] for any other reason,”_ the Turkish president said at the first Inter-Parliamentary Jerusalem Platform Symposium in Istanbul, as quoted by Hurriyet daily.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey has no territorial claims in Syria, but instead wants to hand over power to the Syrian population, adding that Ankara is seeking to restore _“justice.”_
> 
> Read more
> 'Know
> 
> your limits!' Erdogan reminds EU Parliament who's in charge of Turkey
> _“Why did we enter? We do not have an eye on Syrian soil. The issue is to provide lands to their real owners. That is to say we are there for the establishment of justice,”_ he said.
> 
> He went on to say that _“in his estimation”_ almost 1 million people have died in the conflict in Syria, although no monitoring group has provided any similar figures. The latest UN estimate stands at 400,000 people killed in the five-year civil war.
> 
> Erdogan said that Turkey could not _“endure”_ the unending killing of civilians and _“had to enter Syria together with the Free Syrian Army.”_
> 
> The Turkish leader also accused the UN of inability to influence the situation in Syria and said that the organization is ineffective in its current state.
> 
> _“The world is bigger than five,”_ he said, referring to the number of permanent members on the UN Security Council, as reported by Hurriyet.
> 
> Turkish troops entered Syria on August 24, launching operation Euphrates Shield. Turkey deployed ground troops and air power to northern parts of its neighboring country, with the stated goal of retaking areas held by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).
> 
> However, many observers have said that Ankara aims to suppress Kurdish forces in Syria and prevent them from connecting three de facto autonomous Kurdish areas into one enclave south of the Turkish border.
> 
> In October, Turkey’s air forces killed between 160 and 200 fighters of the Kurdish YPG militia group in 26 airstrikes conducted in just one night. The Turkish military campaign in Syria has also led to increasingly strained relations with Assad’s government.
> 
> Ankara was forced to halt air support for its ground incursion into Syria on October 22, after Damascus vowed to shoot down Turkish Air Force planes in Syrian skies, accusing Turkey of violating its national sovereignty.
> 
> Turkey in turn accused the Syrian Army of attacking FSA fighters in the northern Aleppo province.




Well one, I don't think Turkey is ready for a protracted conflict with the Syrian regime neither do I think they are capable of pushing FSA troops into Damascus. Not only that but how will Turkey deal with the Kurds? 


But one question remains, If Assad falls who is going to take his place? Last time I checked the FSA doesn't have a head of state picked neither has they ever shown any aptitude in the rebuilding of the country.


----------



## -BAJWA-

-BAJWA- said:


> Am i defending KSA on this forum as you are defending to Iran?


Really? You are not defending Iran? Twisting the point towards Arabs to defend Iran is old tact of students of Khana e Farhang.


----------



## beast89

alarabi said:


> There was a meeting between Turkey and other GCC's countries month ago and all of them decided to support Turkey in its effort to tackle Russian/Iranian/YPG and Assadist terrorists in Syria.
> Russia isn't a superpower anymore and the bravest thing they could do after Turkey shot down the Russian jet, Russia decided to open an office to represent YPG kurds in Moscow. What kind of superpower is that country? lol


----------

